# Bayou Vista



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

we just opened escrow on a place....so need tips ! would like to meet locals. any input appreciated. boatless, but will buy a boat, and also kayaks.

how do you fish this place ? caught finger mullet and shrimp with cast net at house but did not convert to fish..... we will be on BLUE HERON


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

bayou vista fishing club meets on the 1st fri @ month at 6:30 pm, upstairs at louie's baitcamp/bar. everyone is welcome, no dues or obligations. dec 7th is the next meeting and the bayou vista boat parade is the 8th. you'll be able to meet some of the regulars and get a lot of info. hope to see you there.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Check out the Bayou Vista Fishing Club. Meeting info is posted on the Bayou Vista website message board. www.bayouvista.com Don't pay attention to the political posts on the message board. They will rot your brain.

Fish are spooky in the canal. Use light line and freelining the bait has worked best for me. Meet your neighbors and ask a lot of questions. Once you get a boat, ask a neighbor to show you how to run west bay. There are a few BV guides on here that could really point you in the right direction. Welcome to paradise.


----------



## SaltWaterHooker (May 10, 2011)

*BVFC*

Bayou Vista Fishing Club bvfishing.com


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Sushi, holler at me some time and I'll give you a quick tour of W Bay. I'm just across Jones at Tiki.


----------



## JS24 (Feb 5, 2012)

You've got a lot of different options out of Bayou Vista. For the backyard "canal", a green light is a must. If you don't want to mess with live bait, throw TTF glow white killer shads on some light tackle. In the winter, use your regular bay rod because the trout can get big and fat up in the canals. For a boat, just remember the railroad bridge you got to get under, especially on a good high tide when you just have 5' to clear. Outside the neighborhood, you got marsh and Jones Lake. For Jones, study google earth for the reefs. After awhile, you will know where you can run and where to be careful. For Pierce marsh, get your kayaks or a shallow draft and don't get caught back in there on the low tide. For kids and the wife, soak some shrimp around the causeway, you never know what will hit. BV is a great place to start out from for upper west bay and beyond. It's a good place to be!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ChickenBoy lives in Bayou Vista and the majority of the pictures he posts are caught in his backyard. PM him.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

If you fish the marsh on your east side, live mullet and pinfish are great on redfish. However, those redfish will soon be gone from that marsh till springtime. The canal will be loaded with trout and reds most of the winter.

We lived on Blue Heron for a year, we currently live on Marlin.

Capt Thomas


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

My little brother moved into Bayou Vista this past summer with two of his college friends. Seems like a pretty awesome set up, he keeps his boat in the water behind his house. He works a month on, a month off, running a boat for a geotechnical research company off the coast of Brazil. Planning on making a trip down there in the spring to do some wading, or messing around the bay. Anybody willing to show two Mississippi boys a good idea where to fish we will pay in beer!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I lived on Marlin for 5 years and now live on Warsaw for 16 months after living in the Heights for 5 years. BV is a wonderful place to reside and a most wonderful lifestyle. I hope you enjoy your stay and in time you will gleem some wonderful fishing waters. You can spend a lifetime learning them-thus the challenge.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Best friends house is on Warsaw. We will be having some wild nights in BV before the move to Harborwalk in the next few months. Trouble will be made. A lot 

Lazy lizard has a good burger as well.

Alex


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

excellent thank you all.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> If you fish the marsh on your east side, live mullet and pinfish are great on redfish. However, those redfish will soon be gone from that marsh till springtime. The canal will be loaded with trout and reds most of the winter.
> 
> We lived on Blue Heron for a year, we currently live on Marlin.
> 
> Capt Thomas


what part of bv canal is considered the deepest? You ever caught reds/trout in there during wintertime?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Where at on blue heron?

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the board..these guys will help u..great people on the board...I used to have a close friend that lived in bayou vista but recently died of throat cancer..I have a friend currently lives there; she and her friend are a nice couple to hang out with..Goodluck and give us reports sometime..


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

offshorefanatic...out towards the end...has a little dock on the March side and a boat lift on the canal


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Sushiholic said:


> offshorefanatic...out towards the end...has a little dock on the March side and a boat lift on the canal


Ok my folks place is on blue heron bury I use it more than them. Big house with pool and tiki hut.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

excellent...hope to see you around..... we won't move down there until June, but expect to spend weekends until then, take possession February 1.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

June is the fishing month. I have often said you can't do anything wrong in the month of June in the surrounding waters. It is right around the corner. The other day my fishing buddy and I were freezing our arses off. He said what are you smiling about. I said June is right around the corner.


----------



## seasalt2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Bayou Vista Fishing*

I also live on blue heron. I run a 21 kenner and am too learing the water around jones bay. Galveston Bay complex is a completely different animal than what I am used to. Lets just say I sold my old boston whaler with some oyster scuffs from the reefs on the botton and alot of chips the prop!! Learned where to run and not to run though.

Running a 21 Kenner tunnel now. I'm the third house on blue heron, the blue one. If you see me outside stop by and have a beer, and let me get you to confess your honey holes to me 

Wadin Cajun, Glad to see you have ventured to another forum besides rodnreel and louisianasportsman. Come visit your little bro in bayou vista!

Chicken Boy, what colors are working right now? Gotta get WadinCajun a :texasflag christmas present for when I go home for christmas!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Flounder king, chicken on a bone, chicken on a chain.


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

*fished a little yesterday*

on shrimp...also hooked several longer fish that cut him off, any idea what those were ?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

This time of year, there are lots of ribbon fish (cutlass fish) in the canals. We seem them in our lights almost every night. Funky looking fish with a mouth full of serious choppers.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm topwatrout's best friend on warsaw. 4th house down from the firestation, if your lookin for a wild time around christmas, come on down. I'm sure you'll here the music. You can't miss the house, only house with glass hand rails and hottub on the deck. BYOB. -kyle


----------



## aporcarello (Sep 20, 2012)

I've lived in Houston my entire life and have been going down to BV for many many years It's a great place so about 2 months ago I purchased a home, the people are great, the quality of life is unbeatable, great area, you have Omega Bay right across Hwy 6 and just down the road you have Tiki Island, you can fish right off your porch or hop in your boat and head out to the bay or the gulf, it's the only way to live, I guess the only disappointing thing about living in BV is there is no Boat launch in the actual community, you either have to have a boat lift or go over to Louie's and pay $3 however outside of that it's wonderful...


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

the ramp at Louie's is a county ramp and is free, they charge $3 to park, but if you park on the rd it's free. google galv county public boat ramps.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

chasintail2010 said:


> I'm topwatrout's best friend on warsaw. 4th house down from the firestation, if your lookin for a wild time around christmas, come on down. I'm sure you'll here the music. You can't miss the house, only house with glass hand rails and hottub on the deck. BYOB. -kyle


bet ur sweet arse ill be there. is it BYOW too?

JT


----------



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

My parents lived in BV for years until my dad passed away of cancer several years ago. As many have said, the fishing around BV in Jones, Highlands, the marshes, west bay, etc. is just fantastic. Take the time to learn all the reefs in Jones and west bay. I never really fished the marshes that much, but I can't imagine that taking the time to learn them in a kayak would not be time really well spent. You are going to love it there!


----------

